# Sugarbush AlpineZone Day - 3/21/08



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: Friday 3/21 *

*Resort or Ski Area:  Sugarbush *

*Conditions: Powder/some crust *

*Trip Report: *  I'll kick this one off.  Today was one of those days you love.  Why?  cause we expected squat and got 12" new instead.  Nice light terrain induced fluff.  Yeah, it was on top of some breakable but still pretty damn good.  I only took about 8 runs.  Went in for lunch and mulled over my options.  I decided to call it a day as my knee was feeling weird.  I'd rather have 8 good runs and leave smiling then take 16 and leave on crutches.  My plan was to take it real easy today and i hung to that.  It was a hard choice walking away without hitting castlerock but one i can live with.  I feel like i lost the battle but won the war.

Geez, forgot to add that it was great to meet Win and take a few runs with him.  Very nice guy and one hell of a skier.  Thanks again.

I'm sure i'll take some heat for thursday night.  :lol: 

It was great to meet Beano, Mrs. Grassi, Gmcunni and son and to see reefer and buddy again.  

I'll leave the blow by blow updates for someone who skied more and harder then i did.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 21, 2008)

Great couple of days.  Today was by far the best day I've had.  It was MrsGrassi' first time in that much fluff.  It was nice seeing her try some different stuff with a little convincing.  She is already talking about next season.  I told her this season isn't over yet.  As always, had a blast skiing with Pat.  I wrapped up the day with the crew on Twist and then hit Lower Moonshine (I think).  Great way to end the day.  

Great to meet BeanoNYC.  Within 5 minutes of meeting you we had a cocktail, talked religion, politics, and you took your shirt off.  

Had a blast at dinner with Beano, Pat, Brian, and the wife.  The festivities afterwards were quite comical as well.  

Great to meet a ton of AZers today.  Some cool people on this board.

Thanks to Michael and Win.  Some great hospitality in the MRV.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 21, 2008)

Glad to hear the conditions are good. Marge and I are heading up to SB for the day tommorrow, should be sweet!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Great couple of days.  Today was by far the best day I've had.  It was MrsGrassi' first time in that much fluff.  It was nice seeing her try some different stuff with a little convincing.  She is already talking about next season.  I told her this season isn't over yet.  As always, had a blast skiing with Pat.  I wrapped up the day with the crew on Twist and then hit Lower Moonshine (I think).  Great way to end the day.
> 
> Great to meet BeanoNYC.  Within 5 minutes of meeting you we had a cocktail, talked religion, politics, and you took your shirt off.
> 
> ...



Yes, thanks for skiing with me today, i had a total blast.  I just wish i had my camera with me.  Your frozen beard was cracking me up big time.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> Yes, thanks for skiing with me today, i had a total blast.  I just wish i had my camera with me.  Your frozen beard was cracking me up big time.



when i went in i ran to the bathroom to check it out.  ohh man.  i looked awesome.  i had some globs of ice that were easily the size of a lima bean.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2008)

Good to meet several AZ'ers today.   Win, thank you very much for the hospitality and wonderful mountain.  Sorry Jake and I didn't hang around long.  When Win took the group down The Mall Jake was a little worried so we bailed to a different trail.  At the same time I realized that my lift ticket had come off on the previous run down Twist (must of been one of several my up close and personal inspections of the snow :smile: ) so I had to head back into the lodge to get a new one.

As 2knees said (and other will too) the day was great, especially after all the moaning we did yesterday predicting horrible winds ruining the day.  When we pulled in the parking lot @ 8:15 and the wind was howling I got very worried.  We were 5th or 6th in line for the Bravo chair @ 9 when they announced that lift was closed for a 10-60 (which I assume is wind hold).  We headed over to the gate house lift and caught chair 9 or 10.  During the ride up is when I realized how much snow they'd gotten. We skied shin deep powder for 3 runs off gate house before heading over to Castle Rock chair. Jake and I took a run down Middle Earth. WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!  Thigh deep in places!  I loved it, Jake not so much. Ski patroller going down at the same time summed it up well "this doesn't suck!".    Next over to Castle rock which was almost as good as ME but not quite.   Then we headed over to the meet up with AZ.

After we left the group we ended up skiing mostly over off the gate house lift.  Eventually Waterfall got a little bumped up so we took turns between that, Deep Sleep woods and a few other trails in that area. 

I guess folks started arriving for the holiday weekend as the lines got longer as the day went on.

Definitely not the spring day I figured it would be when first planning a trip for March 21 but a great day none the less.

Hitting MRG tomorrow, hopefully for more of the same fun!

Almost forgot, 2 thumbs up for the Golden Lion. Michael and Melinda have a great place. Will stay here again next time I'm in the neighborhood.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 21, 2008)

Sounds like some great skiing despite the wind situation. 

Now lets see some pictures!


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2008)

Sounds like a great day!  Glad to see a report up.  Brian's still on the road so I haven't had a chance to talk to him about it yet.


----------



## KingM (Mar 21, 2008)

The ice-man beard was great. Like Ullr himself, come out of the mountains.  Didn't anyone get a picture? 

There are some darn good skiers in that group and I skied some stuff that I usually hit only when conditions are perfect. It was good for me and I wish I had someone to push me like that more often.

Grassi, that last trail was Snowball. It was in good condition.

_Edit: Oops, you're right, that was Moonshine. I don't know why I misread that._


----------



## Zand (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome day at Sugarbush, even with all the wind holds. Headed straight to Castlerock and saw how deep the powder really was... hit Middle Earth first run and it was just sick. Very dry powder with temps around 5 and about thigh deep. Ran into Greg and bvibert during the run (Greg on Middle Earth? Never!). 

Hit Rumble next run. Again, pretty much untouched and an awesome trail. My first time down it and it lives up to the hype. Not incredibly hard, but very narrow and just a blast. Pretty much a narrower Lower Goat at Stowe. Greg went mudding during the run which I'm sure he'll tell us about when he gets back.

Lines were starting to build now as we headed up. After a stop in the warming hut (place was more like a sauna than a warming hut), we hit Castlerock Run which was starting to get a bit scraped because it was the most traveled trail of the morning. It was pushing 11 so we took Bailout over to a sweet Lower Ripcord. Hit the AZ meeting spot at Heavens Gate where about 10 members showed up, including Win.

We went down to Super Bravo and decided on Twist. Unfortunately, they had a bunch of fencing set up for the telemark race which went straight to Twist. While you could get through to keep going down Snowball, most people just went down Twist anyway. We decided to hit the battlegrould anyway which had some awesome knee deep crud down the left. 

Next up was the Mall which was deserted and had some nice bumps. Some untracked areas had Thursday's breakable crust although some places were becoming unbreakable so it was best to stay in the tracked stuff. 

We decided to go back over to Castlerock after that so we hit Downspout which had some nice snow although it was a major wind tunnel. Castlerock had a 10 minute wait but we hit it anyway. He hit Castlerock Run with KingM and his son. The trail was really getting scraped by then but we had fun. Lower was in better shape, especially when we found some short narrow chute to the left of the trail. At the bottom I bid farewell to the group because I was getting very hungry and headed off to lunch.

After a good lunch I headed back out at 2 and hit Domino over to Castlerock. Domino was pretty scraped in between bumps and wasn't all that pretty. The line was as long as ever but I managed to sneak up with a single. Spotted Greg, Brian, madskier6 and his son below on Leftline during my ride. I went to hit Rumble, but it had already been roped for the day (closes at 3) so I hit Liftline. Getting a little scraped, but not too bad and some really fun lines here and there. 

Next up was Middle Earth which was very scraped in between bumps and actually not too fun. Pretty much just a bunch of skidding and then slamming into the bumps.

Last run of the day was at 4 PM (line was so long that it took till 4:05 to clear it out even though they shut down the line at 3:40) and hit Castlerock Run. Made a sidetrip down Hi and Lo road. Hi road is just a traverse to Liftline, but Lo road is a nice moguled chute back and had awesome snow on it. Castlerock Run wasn't much better than Middle Earth so I peeled onto Cotillion. It was much nicer with better snow and nice bumps. Good last run of the day.

All in all it was an awesome day meeting some more AZers. Also had a nice stay at the Golden Lion (besides the guy above me who seriously sounded like he was jumping around with bricks on his feet at 7 AM, but oh well) and breakfast was great as well. Also happy to say that I set a new personal record for days in a season at 32 today and counting. Looking forward to about 5 more including one more AZ day at Mt. Snow in mid-late April.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2008)

KingM said:


> The ice-man beard was great. Like Ullr himself, come out of the mountains.  Didn't anyone get a picture?
> 
> There are some darn good skiers in that group and I skied some stuff that I usually hit only when conditions are perfect. It was good for me and I wish I had someone to push me like that more often.
> 
> Grassi, that last trail was Snowball. It was in good condition.




dude, great to ski with you, even if it was only briefly.  i had a great time at your place, well run and maintained.  thanks for everything.

kingm rules!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2008)

*Radical*

Wow! What a day.

Got to the Lion last night a bit before 11 pm. Had a few beers and enjoyed observing Pat. :razz: Slept very well. Woke around 7 am and had a nice breakfast (thanks Michael and Melinda!). Grabbed some noski cookies for the road (thank you!  ).

Hopped on Gate House with Brian around 9:15 and beelined Castlerock. First run was Middle Earth. Brian and I had probably 4th or 5th tracks down it. Unreal. Best run of the season. Snow billowing into the chest and over the shoulders the whole way. A solid foot up there. Met up with Zand towards the bottom.

Then hit Rumble. Fantastic! Could have done without the double ejection mud pit lawn dart at the bottom though. :-o After a brief de-mudding/icing period we went back up and took CR Run to Bailout to make the 11 am meetup. Untracked lines on Lower Ripcord. Sweet!

Met about 75% of the group. Apparently TTB, andyzee, snowmonster and Beano were hung up on Bravo which stopped periodically due to the wind. We split around 11:15 and boarded Bravo for a run on Twist with Win and the group. Kinda crowded, but good stuff. A few broke off. Pat, Brian, Zand, Win and I then hit the Mall. Great stuff. Some breakable crust there which sounded like shattering glass, but the abundant powder made it very skiable and enjoyable. Win thanked us for helping to "groom" the run.  We then bid farewell to Win as well as Pat.

Made our way back to Castlerock. Took CR Run with KingM and son Ethan. Skied it leisurely and chatted here and there. Ethan is a helluva skier and a very personable and friendly kid. You should be proud Michael. I spaced out and forgot to grab any vid on that run though. Duh!

Then met up with madskier6 and his youngest son, Kevin (3rd place in the Sundown comp, remember...). Another little ripper and also a very nice kid. We hit Middle Earth and then Liftline. Both very good, but some scrape and crust here and there. Saw WWF-VT from time to time on Castlerock. Then Brian and I decided to take our 3 pm lunch! Kevin cruised to Gate House with us.

After lunch we took a few runs off Gate House to finish the day including Waterfall bumps/Deeper Sleeper, Sleeper and then a final run in some trees left of Watefall. Despite only doing ten runs, I was spent.

Back at Gate House, I had a few beers with madskier, Brian, Beano, snowmonster and TTB. Wish I had the chance to ski with the TTB crew today; that would have made the day complete. Also wish I got in more time with reefer, Chris and daughter, as well as the Grassis. Next time guys! Hopped in the car at 5:40 and rolled into the garage 4 hours later. The high res vid is done and uploading. I probably won't get to a YouTube version tonight.

Great day everyone! Thanks Michael for the hospitality and thank you Win for hosting a really great AZ gathering. I love Sugarbush.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2008)

*High Res Video*

It will be finished uploading and available aorund 12:30 am. Enjoy:

*Sugarbush: 3/21*

Good night!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2008)

Greg. find any bumps?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time yesterday. Who is that Madskiers son? Kid really rips!

Anyone else having a problem with the vid stopping about 3/4 way through around the lift ride scenes?


----------



## danny p (Mar 22, 2008)

sounds like an epic day!  glad az got the goods!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 22, 2008)

Report coming soon...I will say it was great to bump into many fellow AZer's today....

Some vids to wet your appetite:

Powder Skiing...First Tracks on Lower OG with Lostone and BeanoNYC:



Tree Skiing with Andy Zee and Snowmonster:




Bump Skiing on Lower Birdland with Reefer and crew:


----------



## KingM (Mar 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Made our way back to Castlerock. Took CR Run with KingM and son Ethan. Skied it leisurely and chatted here and there. Ethan is a helluva skier and a very personable and friendly kid. You should be proud Michael. I spaced out and forgot to grab any vid on that run though. Duh!



Thanks, I am. He's a good kid. I said to Melinda and Ethan that Greg had mentioned Ethan on the board and they came over to read. Melinda said, "Ah, personable and friendly. That's great."

Ethan says, "Woa, helluva skier!"


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Greg. find any bumps?



Yesterday wasn't really about bumps. Some lines formed later in the day of course.



o3jeff said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time yesterday. Who is that Madskiers son? Kid really rips!
> 
> Anyone else having a problem with the vid stopping about 3/4 way through around the lift ride scenes?



Yup, that's Kevin, madskier's boy. It looks like the first upload attempt last night crapped out. It should be working now:

*Sugarbush: 3/21*

Working on a YouTube version.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Report coming soon...I will say it was great to bump into many fellow AZer's today....
> 
> Some vids to wet your appetite:
> 
> ...



Great vids. Again, wish I had the chance to ski with you all. Beano - holy crap! You're a totally different skier than the guy I met a few years ago. Miss Reefer rips too!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2008)

Nooo! :-( It was supposed to be windy and icy so I wouldn't feel so bad about missing it. :angry:

Seriously looks like everyone had an awesome time and I am very jealous. What's the date for next year? I need to put it on the calendar so I have something to look forward too. 

And how old is Madskiers kid? I can't wait until my kids are big enough to come out and rip it up with the adults.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> And how old is Madskiers kid? I can't wait until my kids are big enough to come out and rip it up with the adults.



Kevin is 10. I believe Ethan is 12. WWF-TV was there with his boy too. Cool that AZ parents bring their kids along. I will be doing the same once my daughters can keep up.

Jeff commented something to the effect of, "I just skied with them a lot. I didn't do anything special."


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2008)

*YouTubage*



Greg said:


> It looks like the first upload attempt last night crapped out. It should be working now:
> 
> *Sugarbush: 3/21*
> 
> Working on a YouTube version.



Okay. YouTubage version for those that don't want to wait for the high res download:


----------



## KingM (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, Kevin looks awesome.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2008)

KingM said:


> Wow, Kevin looks awesome.



Yep. He's developing that same right on the edge ripping style his Dad has. Wish I grabbed vid of Ethan too...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Jeff commented something to the effect of, "I just skied with them a lot. I didn't do anything special."



I watched the part with Kevin a few times and and am amazed he is skiing like that at 10. And if Jeff just "skied with him a lot" to get him were he is at, I bet he is going to have a line of people wanting to ski with him hoping something rubs off on us! Great job.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2008)

You guys suck!  :uzi:



Really, looks like a great day yesterday!  Nice vid.  Wish I was there (though I guess I wouldn't have been skiing that with you anyway).


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2008)

AWESOME day!  Great job with the video Greg, captured the day perfectly.  That first run down ME was sick, my best run ever!  I don't really have much else to add, skied with Greg all day so there's my play-by-play.   Seriously, we were having so much fun that we didn't even stop for lunch until 3!   A couple of noski's cookies (thanks, they were great!) and a power bar we enough to keep me going.  Had I realized that it was already 3 when we decided to take a break I probably would have just toughed it out and skied till last chair.

Whoever got over to Heaven's Gate and North Lynx when they started spinning this morning was surely treated to a nice surprise, even if the skinners scored several tracks by days end yesterday.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2008)

I like this pic:


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I like this pic:



Nice Trailboss. I was crashing left and right yesterday including two double ejections on Rumble and almost wiping out Zand on the Mall.


----------



## Zand (Mar 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice Trailboss. I was crashing left and right yesterday including two double ejections on Rumble and almost wiping out Zand on the Mall.



How about Brian getting up close and personal on Castlerock Run and you losing your pole on Mall (was that the same wipe?). Great day yesterday, definitely my best all season. Hope you guys can get up to Mt. Snow this spring for some late season bumpage.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 22, 2008)

Great pics & vids - sounds like an awesome day!  Wish I had headed up now!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice Trailboss. I was crashing left and right yesterday including two double ejections on Rumble and almost wiping out Zand on the Mall.


 
He didn't crash, he ducked due to high winds :razz:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Great to meet BeanoNYC.  Within 5 minutes of meeting you we had a cocktail, talked religion, politics, and you took your shirt off.



Sometimes real life is stranger than fiction.   

I had a great time.  Wonderful conditions and wonderful people.  We need to do this again soon.  Monday ok with everyone?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 22, 2008)

GREAT shot AZ!  Yes, there just was not enough snow for me I guess...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 22, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Sometimes real life is stranger than fiction.
> 
> I had a great time.  Wonderful conditions and wonderful people.  We need to do this again soon.  Monday ok with everyone?



I was hoping you would show up in an 8-Ball jacket.  ;-)


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 22, 2008)

Zand said:


> How about Brian getting up close and personal on Castlerock Run and you losing your pole on Mall (was that the same wipe?). Great day yesterday, definitely my best all season. Hope you guys can get up to Mt. Snow this spring for some late season bumpage.



I smell another Sugarbush outing...one in which Greg and I ski together.....

Someone said something about 4/20????


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 22, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Someone said something about 4/20????



Perhaps they were talking about something else.  :-o

I'm game for another meetup.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2008)

wow, i finally sacked up and watched the videos.  Rumble looks so sick.  same with liftline.  

Jeff, your kid rips man.  


Cant believe it cleared up that much by the afternoon.  It was the hardest skiing decision i've ever made, walking away from that yesterday.  Beano, AZ, snowmonster and trailboss, its too bad the lift got in the way of the meetup.  was looking forward to skiing with you guys.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> wow, i finally sacked up and watched the videos. Rumble looks so sick. same with liftline.
> 
> Jeff, your kid rips man.
> 
> ...


 

Me and Snowmonster were very dissapointed that you didn't show for our mogul lessons! :razz:


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 23, 2008)

It was great meeting up with AZers last Friday. I also hoped to ski with the rest of the folks but you know what they say about the best laid plans. Anyway, 2knees, I will be waiting for my mogul skiing lesson.

Sugarbush was awesome! Thanks again, win (Nice ski boots, BTW. Andy, gave me heat for the color of my 120's until he saw you had the same pair). Trailboss, andyzee, beano and I just went nuts in the woods. We got to Eden early enough before it got all tracked out and there was powder all around. Even in the late afternoon, we hit Eden and we went to the extreme left side and found untracked stuff. Had a random conversation with a family on a lift. The kids were in the ski program and this 12 year old offered to take me on a tour of stuff not on the trail map! I would have taken him up on his offer but had to meet up with the crew.

Most challenging run of the day was on Stein's. It tested all your skills with the variety of snow conditions there -- powder, hardpack, ice and crud all on the same run. I think I learned some new techniques on the way down. It was great to get last chair up the mountain -- though I marked it by pulling a total gaper move by overshooting the chair while unloading then dropping my poles. Anyway, it was great to meet reefer and his posse for the last run.

Beers (and cocktail) at the pub was great. Greg showed me the video of madskier's son and, I just want to say that, I hope to ski as well as him someday.

The best part of these gatherings is the opportunity to put a face to the names on this board. I come here everyday to look at the posts and it's good to finally meet the people that populate this virtual ski bar in cyberspace.

Beano, nice to meet you, buddy. If you need company on that backcountry excursion, let me know. I'll be up for that.

Andy, good to see you again. Next time we share a room, bring earplugs.

Trailboss, you still owe us beers. Thanks for making us immortal on youtube.

Regards to all.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2008)

About time you check in. Was starting to worry bout you


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 23, 2008)

Got in late last night and did errands the whole day. Hope your wife didn't miss you too much!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2008)

so i was mouthing off thursday night.  

crap.  i hope i didnt offend anyone.  :lol:

i had fun and meant no harm.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> so i was mouthing off thursday night.
> 
> crap. i hope i didnt offend anyone. :lol:
> 
> i had fun and meant no harm.


 
Damn, I missed that! :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> so i was mouthing off thursday night.
> 
> crap.  i hope i didnt offend anyone.  :lol:
> 
> i had fun and meant no harm.



You weren't mouthing off at the smokehouse.  I miss all the good stuff.


----------



## reefer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Great Day!*

Great Day Everybody! Wish I could have spent more time with everyone, but my daughter Sheila “miss reefer” who I haven’t seen since November, called me from Texas Monday and the conversation went “Dad, I’m flying into Boston tomorrow, when are we skiing, and I’m tied up over the weekend?” 
So plan “D” went into effect and she was skiing Stowe and Sugarbush with Chris and me for her first two and only days this year. I cut my trip two days short to get her home for the weekend. So see you guys with kids – it never ends. But there is not a better feeling than I had skiing with her these two days. Some things are just priceless, and to be able to adjust and spend a solid two or three days with her was great!
Hit the Golden Lion about 10:00 Wednesday night. Thanks again Michael and Melinda. You guys are the best! Woke up after a downpour all night, checked the weather channel radar, saw it snowing up the road at Stowe so off we went. Very disappointed to find “ice” holds but had a great day off the triple and double. Every run got better in a solid moderate snow – at times blizzard like, and wind all day! Hayride was the choice trail especially with the late day “reserved” on the upper half!
Hit the beer store, met Brian, Pat, Beano, Grassi at Golden Lion. They headed out for dinner and we headed for the hot tub, sorry guys….. priorities. Did I mention the hot tub at the Golden Lion is to die for. I am getting one this summer for next year……….
After being dragged out totally prune like, we hit the Blue Moon for Burgers. Had a great time there. Breakfast was booming at the Lion Friday. Snow falling like crazy! Great to chat with Greg, Brian, Andy Z, 2Knees, Beano, Grassi, MrsGrassi, and Michael.
Was late getting to the Bush, but as we walked out of the Lodge we got first chair on Bravo as it was opening up late. Hit Murphy’s to lower birdland first tracks. Was great deep snow, frozen stuff underneath. Went up again and had nice tracks down Moonshine before the Tele race blocked it off! Next went to meet Greg and the crew at 11:00. Did twist with them. We were frozen and beaten down. Cold and snowy all morning and all the previous day. Had lunch. Stopped snowing and the afternoon turned even more magical, ending up as total bluebird. Pretty amazing. We got our second wind and ripped it up all afternoon hitting Middle Earth, Castlerock, and Cotillion, in there which were all skiing better than I expected for the afternoon with plenty of snow piled up. Picked up last chair at 4:06 and met Trailboss and Snowmonster for last run off Bravo. Thanks for that video TB. That will be getting some Texas hits this week. Totally priceless. Great to meet you, snowmonster, and Beano for the first time. All great people!
Sheila says high to everyone she met, and to tell AndyZ to “watch his gear” if they ever meet again! She thought it was great that we have these gatherings. I do too. Thanks everyone especially Win and Greg for setting this up! Hope to see many of you out there again soon!

Pics: Sheila at Stowe, prepping for battle at Sugarbush, first tracks on Murphys, the sun! Reserved on Hayride at Stowe!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Trailboss, you still owe us beers. Thanks for making us immortal on youtube.



I do?????  I guess after my first million :wink:


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 23, 2008)

What a great day on Friday!  I only got a half a day in (first run after 1:00) but doing laps on Castlerock was great.  Final run of the day on Egan's Woods was very nice.  The Bush has a ton of snow!

Too bad I wasn't able to meet up with more people.  Great to ski with Greg & Brian as always.  It was cool to have a couple of beers & chat with Beano, snowmonster & trailboss even though I didn't get to ski with you guys.

Thanks for all the kind words about my son Kevin.  I'm really proud of him & am amazed how his skiing has progressed.  He loves to ski.  I'll have to keep bringing him with me. :smile:


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

2knees said:


> so i was mouthing off thursday night.
> 
> crap.  i hope i didnt offend anyone.  :lol:
> 
> i had fun and meant no harm.



Nah...it was fun watching you go from slightly being able to communicate to speaking in some sort of foreign tongue... :lol:


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice to meet fellow AZers at Castlerock on Friday.  Another great weekend at Sugarbush.  Early tracks in Slidebrook on Saturday and the woods at Mt Ellen


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 24, 2008)

Shame on me for not making the trip for fear of wind holds.:dunce::dunce::dunce:

Looks like an epic day. The vids came out excellent. Great skiing everyone. Hopefully I can join you next time.

Pat how is the knee feeling today?


----------



## lerops (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks great. Glad for you. You guys are favored by high places, 12 inches!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Shame on me for not making the trip for fear of wind holds.:dunce::dunce::dunce:
> 
> Looks like an epic day. The vids came out excellent. Great skiing everyone. Hopefully I can join you next time.
> 
> Pat how is the knee feeling today?



Feels pretty good now.  Saturday was a bit rough.  I'll be back at full speed in 1-2 weeks i think.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2008)

*Date:*  March 21, 2008

*2006 Trip Report #:* 49

*Resort:*  Sugarbush

*Conditions:*  12” of new snow on top of frozen MG (ice).  

* Weather:*  Snow and wind giving way to bluebird skies.  Cold, with temps in the teens.      

*Trip Report:*  What an AlpineZone day.  I drove through the snow to the mountain and scored a great spot in Section A.  Folks had been worried that the winds were going to wreak havoc, but I could see Bravo and Gatehouse spinning through the sideways snow.  

I went in the lodge and promptly met Beano.  As he went to get his ticket, I went upstairs to see if anyone else was around.  When I returned to the basement, I met Greg and Brian.  

“Castlerock is spinning.”  Greg said with a smile.  

We booted up and headed out.  While Beano was getting his skis, Greg and Brian went ahead.  Beano and I rode up the lift…peering down Sleeper and smiling.  We decided to take a detour to Sleeper Chute.  Wow.  Knee deep drifted snow and it was amazing.  Beano and I were ripping…it was amazing. 







On the way down to Gatehouse, we found “Lostone.”  On everyone of my SB outings, I find Lostone…so he is not so lost it would seem.  






We repeated the same run…and followed Lostone for some nice pow shots.  Linse, rather, and repeat.  We had given Andy and snowmonster instructions to meet us…so we were watching the time, but we saw the ropes drop on Bravo and made a beeline.  

We scored first tracks down a tasty Lower Organgrinder:



Wow, amazing.  After picking up Andy and snowmonster, we headed back to Bravo and pretty much did not move.  First run was down Murphy’s Glade, which was amazing…deep drifted snow and great chowder.  We hit Bravo to find it was down due to chair spacing problems.  We were stuck for about 15 minutes…which meant no AZ rendezvous for us…we got there a bit too late after a spin down Domino (with yours truly taking a tumble in the powder).  Lower Domino was icy bumps under pow, but still fun. 






Back up Bravo and Beano suggested that we scope out the trees of Eden.  Best call of the day.  It was sick.  We found great lines and deep snow.  No crowds.  The race course was a bit tough to brave.  Rinse, lather, and repeat.  























Beano’s next call was not so great.  We peered up Stein’s and wondered why it was not traveled.  Well, Trailboss here handed the reins over and we charged down Steins to find nasty crust everywhere.  It took forever for me to descend…that ice was just nasty…and I did get vertigo at times.  That meant lunch break.  






Good bar scene.  Beano and I were scanning the crowd and thought that the help was doing a great job.  Back to skiing.  

Gatehouse was the next focus…since it was sunny and we were hoping that Lynx was spinning.  The lines were insane at both HSQ’s.  No luck with Lynx, so back to the trees.  Deeper Sleeper was in our crosshairs and again the jackpot.  Nice lines and snow.  











Repeated this at least once more before Andy had to leave.  So the three of us went back to Bravo and rode single to save time.  We popped off three runs in Eden before SM and I slid into Bravo and single handedly shut down the lift at 4:05 due to our slipping and sliding.  

We caught up with Reefer’s crew and hit Birdland top to bottom.  Amazing.  Great skiers as well:



Then it was bar time.  Met up with the crew and hung out.  

Amazing time.  Only annoyances were that Lynx did not spin and that Bravo stopped REPEATEDLY and got backed up.  Argh.  Oh well, small price to pay for amazing conditions.  

*The gallery.*


----------

